# moving to Polis



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone
I am new to all this thread stuff and also to Cyprus as my partner and I are moving from the UK to Polis in a month or 2.
Can anyone tell me if there are any expats in the Polis/Latchi towns please? The place itself is beautiful and we are very excited about the move but would like to know if we will feel isolated or not. 

Thank you

Kim


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, there are. I think just about every village has at least some expats. I am not too familiar with the gathering places in Polis but in Kathikas there are nice tavernas and expats as well as in Droushia there is a lovely place called Orexi that you may want to try where you will find many expats. They do fantastic catering but they also have special events and Sunday brunch etc: 

Orexi Events

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for that link, very usefull and I can see a workshop cookery class being done.
We have driven through Kathikas on several occations but never stopped. Seems like we will have to make a special visit there aswell.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are plenty of expats in the Polis /Latchi area. It is one of our favourite areas and we spend a lot of time there in the summer although we live just outside paphos. We have met many expats who live in the Polis area so I am sure you won't have any trouble getting to know people.

Kind regards
Veronica


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Veronica thats good news although we are also keen to mingle with the cypriots aswell as we want to be part the community over there and hopefully fit in with everyone.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Polis*



kim1967 said:


> Thanks Veronica thats good news although we are also keen to mingle with the cypriots aswell as we want to be part the community over there and hopefully fit in with everyone.


Hi Kim
We love going to Polis, its very nice there , we always go to meet friends who stay there, also on the way to Argaka on the coast road there is a nice Irish Bar. where we meet up with friends and catch up with local gossip,
I could go on and on about where to go but half the fun is looking yourself, Carol always said to me lets go down this road today and see where it goes. A visit to Steni and the Museum is a must in my opinium, its run by the villagers showning the past history of Steni. Everybody including the expats are on the rota (if you volunteer) for a couple of hrs. Then followed by a visit to the local coffee shop which does not charge tourist rates, unless its changed from last year, owner is thinking of retireing and selling up if his Son does not take over, hope you have a lovely time 
Cheers David


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi David

We have never been to Argaka but will go and check out the irish bar. Is Steni where the wine tasting is if so we have been there on a tour a few years back. Was very nice & interesting.

How do the women know which coffee bar they are not allowed in. Do you know, as some are men only and I understand unless your invited in by the men it is forbidden to enter them lol. 

I am sure we will enjoy it and cant wait to get there.

Thank you for your input of which we will use 

Kim


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

kim1967 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new to all this thread stuff and also to Cyprus as my partner and I are moving from the UK to Polis in a month or 2.
> Can anyone tell me if there are any expats in the Polis/Latchi towns please? The place itself is beautiful and we are very excited about the move but would like to know if we will feel isolated or not.
> 
> ...


Hi Kim,

There are loads of us in Polis and the surrounding villages.

Dave.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Dave

where abouts are you & Pam then?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Kim,

We are in between Skoulli and Peristerona, about 15mins from Polis. it's just far enough out to get the peace and quiet, but near enough for the facilities.

We decided to attempt to live in the community rather than an expat development and it seems to have worked for us.

We are on nodding terms with many of the locals and last year we had three visits to make sure that we knew about and would be welcome at the local carnival.

If you make an effort to learn Greek then you will earn many brownie points. You don't need to be anywhere near perfect but just demonstrating that you are making an effort goes a long way.

Dave.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Efharisto Dave 

and yes we will try and learn a bit more than that lol.

I moan about people coming to england and not learning the language so its only right I do the same to others in theirs. Infact I am quite looking forward to learning a little of it.
Are there many places about that teach it?

Kim


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Yasoo*

The Traditional Cypriot Male i think tends to escape the Household Jobs by going to the Coffee Shop - he will not take his Wife but be happy to " Chat up" any other Females there 

So no you are not banned - but IF a Male " makes you an Offer " do not be too shocked !
i suggest you go at first only with your partner , then once they know you are " his" - they may relax and talk to you as a Human Being !

BUT ! Though i myself sometimes go to the Irish Bar - i question " If you are coming to live in Cyprus , then why frequent ex-pat places ? you could stay in the UK and do that surely ? 

I enjoy being a Cypriot , i abide by the Cyprus Laws and Customs and socialise mainly with other Cypriots , eat local foods and learn Hellenic ! i feel very honored to be a Guest on this Great Island and do not complain about customs that have been here for thousands of years !
I rather look forward to the Day my UK Passport runs out and i just get a Cypriot Passport !
Endaxi ?

Mike


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

yasoo Mike and thanks for the info

No we dont want to just mix with just the brits as we want to fit in the area as a whole with everyone but its nice to know some brits will be about if needed especially at first. 

I think the customs etc of the island are good and thats what appeals to us to live there. the way of life is different from the uk and I am bored of all the latest gadgets etc which are forced at us all the time and the thought of going back to 'some' basics actually appeals to me. Am I mad lol.

My patrner says I will fit in well with my maniac driving 

Kim


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You can get Greek lessons for free, the next round will probably start in November. It's a three year course.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> You can get Greek lessons for free, the next round will probably start in November. It's a three year course.


Oh thats fab. Will defo get myself on that. Do have any details on it Dave like where its based & how to contact someone to register for it? 

Kim


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We register in the education dept in Paphos during September then the teacher should give you a call when the lessons start.

Level 1 worked fine for us but we didn't get the call for Level 2 so will try again.

The lessons are held at the school in Polis. If you can find out when they start it's possible to register then but that can be difficult.


----------

